# Which do you like better?



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Which one should I use for my logo?
A.)








or

B.)


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I like the second one better.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I like the 2nd one better.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I like A better


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

The first one!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm sort of leaning towards A, but I kind of like B too... I can't decide:lol: 
I think I'm going to add a poll to the thread.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

A for me.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I like A (wow I just learned that only trying to post A is to short and won't post  )


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

I Like A.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

A, by far


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

OK then, A it is.
Thanks guys!


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Hee hee - I would just move the goats in so it looks like they are nibbling on the tree! But that's me!


----------

